# Milling for a "Written-Word" creator.



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

You have to be very gentle and go slowly otherwise the carbide cutters dig into the end grain and tear it out in large chunks. I have a love-hate relationship with this set. I like having all the barrel sizes and how nice the tapered reamers fit into the tubes to remove glue but I miss being able to stick it in a cordless drill and go to work. Do NOT use this set in a portable drill! Don't ask how I know but I heard that the carbide cutter will grab the blank and tear it right out of your hands. Ouch! It's an expensive set at $170 USD.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

I had planned on making a review of this tool, but you beat me to the punch. I'm so glad you beat me, as your review is excellent and is way better than anything I had envisioned.

I made the mistake of getting the small set, with about 4 of the tapered reamers. I wish I had gotten the complete set at the outset like you did as I find I need to go back to Woodpeckers and get other reamers for the different pens I make. But other than that, for me at least, this is a 5 star device.

The tool is a total pleasure to use. The quality of the tool, the way it cuts into the tubes and exterior shell material is amazing. I wish all of my tools were of this quality.

There is one small quibble, and that is that the set screw for the reamer needs to line up on a flat located up in the large cylinder. I wish that the reamer section had a mark that alighend with the flat so you would know when the reamer is properly aligned. But that's it, the rest of the tool is about perfect and does a stupendous job.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

same as cmmyakman i bought this set and was gonna do a review thinking ive finally got something the duck doesn't and here we go again.i should have know.but yeah i agree it's a top quality set of reamers but as northwoodsman said it's not meant to be used with a hand held drill,and they warn you of that.love the replaceable cutters so tired of wasting money on the solid steel ones that dont stay sharp long and are hard to sharpen.never again with this set.i was going to get the 4 pc at first then figured spend the money up front and be covered for any size there is.i highly recommend this if your a serious pen maker.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well some tome ago I bought a rosette cutter, it was more dangerous than a Texan Poulan Chainsaw.
I actually got some thrill seeker on ebay to buy it! I think they were an FBI man as they had some secret code name corelz125 !!!

For those interested me and my beloved Ute are still stuck in NSW so I have taken to driving the grandkids mad, and non suspecting LJ unfortunately by chance reading my drivell.

In fact Ian thinking of spending 14 days at farm in Dyraaba and doing a review in a Husky ride on lawn mower, that is if I remember to tighten to blades up and they don't fall off giving innocence bystanders a surprise ankle tap


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well some tome ago I bought a rosette cutter, it was more dangerous than a Texan Poulan Chainsaw.
> I actually got some thrill seeker on ebay to buy it! I think they were an FBI man as they had some secret code name corelz125 !!!
> 
> For those interested me and my beloved Ute are still stuck in NSW so I have taken to driving the grandkids mad, and non suspecting LJ unfortunately by chance reading my drivell.
> ...


just like a gypsy even your responses are wandering all over the the place-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry *pottzy* and *yakka*... it's the *early duck that catches the worm*... yuk! now you know why I drink cheap vino… to wash that bloody taste out of my mouth.


> ... and how nice the tapered reamers fit into the tubes to remove glue but I miss being able to stick it in a cordless drill and go to work. Do NOT use this set in a portable drill!...
> - northwoodsman


Two great points I wish I had written up about… in fact I hope you don't mind (too late I've done it)... I'm going to add this to the post's body as other readers may not read all comments and miss these points.


> ... Ouch! It s an expensive set at $170 USD.
> - northwoodsman


Only hurts once… and expensive if you give you pens away to freeloading friend and/or family… otherwise add a shekel or two to the sales price.


> ..... There is one small quibble, and that is that the set screw for the reamer needs to line up on a flat located up in the large cylinder. I wish that the reamer section had a mark that alighend with the flat so you would know when the reamer is properly aligned…..
> - cmmyakman


Must admit I hadn't found that an issue as I load the reamer with my focal glasses on.

However, may I suggest the use of a marker,









Just make sure it's not a wipable whiteboard marker… I use a red permanent marker as I'm colour blind.


> .... that is if I remember to tighten to blades up and they don t fall off giving innocence bystanders a surprise ankle tap
> - robscastle


Maybe you should wait till my review of my fairly new *Milwaukee Torque Wrench*,








Even *pottzy* would challenge my *NASA Budget* if he knew the RRP… I got it for free!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... and doing a review in a Husky ride on lawn mower…
> - robscastle
> 
> just like a gypsy even your responses are wandering all over the the place-lol.
> - pottz


*Cutting* reply there *pottzy*!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OMG how many toys does a grown duck need










Thats me green with envy


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so another tool i dont have,actually probably never will.it's the free part thats gettin me duckie.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> OMG how many toys does a grown duck need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are referring to the *Milwaukee*... that's one toy I baulked at initially as there is a difference between "need" and *"need"*, but when offered as a freebie, the *need* changes to *deed* and I *deed not* refuse.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> so another tool i dont have,actually probably never will.it s the free part thats gettin me duckie.
> 
> - pottz


Why is it that people that have absolutely no interest in tools and accompany you for the sole purpose to ensure you don't blow the household (shoe) budget, wins a bloody door prize in a tool shop… bloody political correctness letting women take the lead and there's no second prize.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Woah step back from the PC RC!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think it's that time of the month rc.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, giving a -1 star because of your lack of experience? Good thing you didn't lose a finger, then it'd be -2 stars.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Woah step back from the PC RC!
> - robscastle


If I was a total chauvinist I would have gone in first, not held opened the door and got the door prize… now I have a big debt to fulfill..


> Hmm, giving a -1 star because of your lack of experience? Good thing you didn t lose a finger, then it d be -2 stars.
> 
> - whope


Yeah, I'm a tough marker,









If I was a teacher, there'd be literally thousand of now adults, still in grade 2.

And I bet it was that *-1* that made you read on…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

You can never tell ether, may be a pressure switch just inside the door ,then the resultant explosion may disorient you temporarily after that you may need to wipe mince from your face and good clothes 
No doubt a well deserved " what the Pharque was that" would be acceptable.


----------

